# Barns in MA/NH



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I live about thirty minutes north of Boston and was wondering if anyone knew of any boarding barns in my area. I'm pretty close to the New Hampshire border and would be willing to travel up there. I've had very little luck finding anything online :/ I would really like a barn with an indoor but at the very least an outdoor ring, 24/7 turn out would be nice as well but half day would be fine, I event and would like the barn to have an event trainer but if not then allow outside trainers to come in. You can PM if you'd like, any ideas are welcomed! I'd really like to move out of my current barn ASAP


----------

